# Comprar bicis en España



## marquezinoluciano (Feb 13, 2019)

Hola a todos, cómo han estado estos meses de comienzo de año? Pues la verdad es que yo estoy muy emocionado porque el año pasado para mi entrenamiento fue algo tremendo y es que de verdad mejoré mucho lo que me tiene realmente contento para ser honesto con ustedes, por esa razón es que ahora estoy buscando comprar una bici que se adapte a mis nuevas rutinas y bueno tengo que admitir que la que tengo ahora ya ha rodado mucho así que creo que merece el descanso eterno por fin.

Pues me gustaría que ustedes me puedan hacer una recomendación con respecto a las bicis que me puedo comprar por España debidoa que soy de allá y pues bueno yo solo he visto que me llame la atención ésta tienda por Internet https://bicivida.es/​ que la verdad se ve muy buena pero me gustaría tener más opciones y como puedo leer que aquí conocen mucho del tema la verdad es que me interesa comprar para ser totalmente honesto con todos ustedes.

Espero que realmente ustedes me puedan ayudar mis queridos amigos, debido a que realmente quiero tener una bici que merezca la pena para poder darle caña todo éste año y hacer mejor entrenamiento que el año pasado


----------



## amaraLRg (Jul 28, 2020)

*Reseñas sobre las mejores bicicletas*

Holaa a todos, un gusto saludarlos en este post. Recién me he incorporado a la comunidad del ciclismo, me apasiona bastante este deporte y me encanta ver que como a mi muchas personas se encuentran disfrutando de esto.

Recién estaba navegando por Internet buscando las mejores recomendaciones y reseñas de bicicletas y descubrí esta pagina que no se la pueden perder.

https://fullciclismo.com/

Tiene reseñas de todo tipo de bicicletas, eléctricas, de campo, para niños, tándem, Rockrider...y sobre todo sus accesorios. Simplemente genial y muy recomendada a toda la comunidad.

Saludos.


----------

